# Rolex DD 18039, Rolex Submariner 16613, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 18ct gold



## Dale Vito

Hi guys,

last night I was robbed in my home in Amersfoort, The Netherlands. After an hour or 2 of negotiating and discussing details I was suddenly tackled while getting drinks, put to the ground and my mouth, wrists and ankles got taped... f*cked up ...., pardon my french.. I would like to ask you to pay close attention to the following watches;

(pics are to be found below the description)

ROLEX
Submariner Date
referecenumber 16613
serialnumber N-
EXTRA serialnumber engraved by hand by 'Heetman'under one of the lugs #2366 605
Stainless steel/gold
blue dial + bezel
complete with box and papers
unusual is the fact that although the watch has an N-serial it was sold in 2003 by Rolex AD Heetman in Rotterdam
Marktplaats.nl - Advertenties van David Harkema uit Amersfoort

ROLEX
Day-Date
Referencenumber 18039
Serialnumber 7306123
18ct white gold
creme ('panna') dial with roman numerals
complete with box and papers, german AD
Marktplaats.nl - Advertenties van David Harkema uit Amersfoort

Audemars-Piguet
Royal Oak Date
Referencenumber unknown
Serialnumber 258, no alphabetical prefix
18ct yellow gold
with modern style AP box
Marktplaats.nl > Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 18k geelgoud GESTOLEN - Sieraden, Tassen en Uiterlijk - Horloges | Heren

Thanks guys.. stay safe,

Dale


----------



## marnix.moed

Balen zeg! Blijkbaar nog niet terecht, want zag 't zojuist op opsporing verzocht.
Heb 't hier ook even onder de aandacht gebracht op horlogeforum.nl.

Misschien ook handig voor je om ze onder de aandacht te brengen op fora als Dezinvanluxe.nl en rolexforum.nl.

Good luck and hope you get them back!!


----------



## Jazzper

what a pity! good luck!

here the episode (starting 1m50)
Opsporing Verzocht: di 07 jun 2011, 21:20 - Uitzending Gemist


----------



## philskywalker

Any leads on this investigation?? Inside job??


----------



## akwasin

a few years later.. any update on this ?


----------

